# Lighting options for a 33 long?



## AbsolutTalent (Jan 27, 2014)

I am in the process of planning out my next tank to replace my current 2 that are overstocked. I want to go with a 33Long.
But I am currently stuck on my lighting options. Currently I only have low-mid light plants planned (Anubias/crypts mostly, few java ferns, moss, hornwort, dwarf sag, wisteria)

I did see Aquatic Life dual t5HO and it seems in line with my budget, but is that too much light for this particular tank setup?

Am I better off fashioning something using 2x T8 shop lights? Or is there a better alternative?

I should also mention I am somewhat limited on my height. From bottom of the tank to top of the lights I cannot exceed 18"


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not sure of the dimensions on your tank. But for T-5's I'd be looking for something just under 50 watts total. And the same for the T-8's old style if you want low to medium light. With DIY LED's you can aim in the range of 33 watts if you get quality LED's. if you want to add a dimmer to the circuit then you can go higher with the LED's and be able to simply turn them up if you decide you want add some high light range plants in the future.


----------



## AbsolutTalent (Jan 27, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> I'm not sure of the dimensions on your tank..


33 longs are roughly 13x48x13 (WxLxH)
Thats why I was curious about using those t5HO, because its not that deep. And according to a par light value table ive seen floating around, seems like its way too much light for such a shallow tank.
Just wanted to get some opinions of others

And pardon my ignorance about the LEDs, ive always had it in my head its either A)too expensive, or B) not enough usable light (almost like its 'fake' light if that makes sense. Im used to seeing little LEDs from little electronic mods and didnt think they could put out enough light)
Are they actually a viable choice?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I think leds are very close, but not there yet. A single t5 or t8 would be fine. I would most likely go with a t8, just do to my local bulb selection. I don't like to order bulbs unless I am ordering a lot of them or settling on a bulb I really don't want.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Well if the 33 gallon is 48 " long a single T-5 light would work. Since I'm not aware of any single bulb T-5 fixtures we are talking two bulbs that would be over kiil. However if raise the light fixture high enough above the tank you should be in luck.

I do think LEd's would be a better option especially if you with a DIY fixture. With the 48" length you would need at least 12 LED's. I would probably go with 4 Royal blues, 4 cool whites and 4 neutral whites. Total cost should be under $80, add another $20 if you want to go dimmable which case you can run from 0 to about 45 Watts total.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I bet this would work since the tank is shallow. 
http://www.bigalspets.com/satellite-freshwater-led-plus-lighting-system-48-to-60.html


----------



## AbsolutTalent (Jan 27, 2014)

BruceF said:


> I bet this would work since the tank is shallow.
> http://www.bigalspets.com/satellite-freshwater-led-plus-lighting-system-48-to-60.html


I do like that. Looks sleek. 
Leds arent changeable like florescent tubes are correct? If one burns out, i would be down one forever? Is there any other stuff I would have to look at besides it being in the 6500k range?

Also, how well would it work if I was using one of the Aqueon Versa-tops? As much as I would like to have it completely open-topped, i got little jumpers in this tank.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Well the selling point is that the bulbs cost money and the led will last for years. How many years I suppose is still a question. 
Is the versa top just a glass top? If so I suppose it should be fine.


----------



## AbsolutTalent (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah, versatop is a glass top with the plastic hinge in the middle


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

BruceF said:


> I bet this would work since the tank is shallow.
> http://www.bigalspets.com/satellite-freshwater-led-plus-lighting-system-48-to-60.html


I'm not sure on this fixture. The 30 watts would be about right if they are using high quality LED''s. But they do not give a good description other than 6,500K plus red, blue , and green LED's. With the note on the RBG LED's I'm very skeptical if you would have enough light for plants. I wish manufacturers of these lower cost LED fixtures would put out some better detailed information.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

BruceF said:


> Well the selling point is that the bulbs cost money and the led will last for years. How many years I suppose is still a question.
> Is the versa top just a glass top? If so I suppose it should be fine.


If you getting real serious on lighting you would want an Acrylic cover rather than glass or polycarbonate. Acrylic is the only material that does not filter out some the UV light in the 400 to 420 nm range.


----------



## AbsolutTalent (Jan 27, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> I'm not sure on this fixture. The 30 watts would be about right if they are using high quality LED''s. But they do not give a good description other than 6,500K plus red, blue , and green LED's. With the note on the RBG LED's I'm very skeptical if you would have enough light for plants. I wish manufacturers of these lower cost LED fixtures would put out some better detailed information.


On their website, it shows the 48" fixture @ 2000 lumens, and a PAR [email protected]", [email protected]".
And most reviews ive searched, everyone is rating it pretty high.

Any good recommendations on the acrylic cover? Does it matter on brand? Or as long as it says Acrylic I can use it? (may have some 1/8" scraps left over from work)


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I find that acrylic warps pretty badly


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

BruceF said:


> I find that acrylic warps pretty badly


All plastics warp when you a difference in humidity between the two sides. As long as support the edges along both long edges you can control the warping. I have done it two different ways using angle aluminum in the edges and sandwiching the plastic between them. The other method is to get a strip of 1/4 or thicker of the same material that is at least 1" wide and angle gluing it along to corners. The application will determine which method I use.

As far as brands of Acrylic I do not think it matters other than that you want it to be clear not tinted. I know my plastic supplier had me browse the spec sheets and clear Acrylic had less than 2% light loss as low as 400nm, The polycarbonate had 30% at 400nm and was 2% at 460nm. There was another clear material that I forgot the name of and it warned that it will yellow if exposed to light under 420nm without a UV shield.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 2, 2011)

I would actually recommend you consider either SolarMAX HE (Not HO) by Deep Blue Professional as they are relatively cheap come in 48" in both single and double bulb lights ... make sure it is HE which is less powerful than HO... just a thought ... hope it help.

http://www.deepblueprofessional.com/solarmax.html


----------

